# The Newest LT10 in Texas



## Hiram Carter (Apr 11, 2019)

That is a good looking skiff, lots of fish to be caught!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. Congrats on the new skiff. Sweet-looking rig and happy to hear your son got it slimy. Good memories ahead!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Wk05 (Feb 10, 2017)

Awesome LT10! Where do you fish around Houston. I’m from up north around Conroe!


----------



## taw1126 (Aug 28, 2021)

We're in Kingwood but the boat "lives" on our property near Colmesneil. My excuse for finally buying a Gheenoe was the lake we built late last year & recently stocked. But you can see I upsold myself significantly so we could take advantage of being close to the Neches River and Lake Sam Rayburn, and hopefully we'll get it out for some skinny saltwater action.

You spend any time in the uppermost regions of Lake Conroe (aka Stubblefield)? I grew up in Huntsville and that used to be a bowfishing mecca.


----------



## Wk05 (Feb 10, 2017)

Love that area! It’s so nice up around the Sam Houston Forrest. Looking into some land on the lake up there once I get done with my current tour out of town!


----------

